# Ftp?



## Maxills (4. September 2006)

Wie kann ich denn den Blasc Setup runterladen??

Der will immer einen Namen und ein Passwort! Bin aber angemeldet auf der Page !!

MFG André


----------



## Hain (4. September 2006)

Kann es sein, dass Du mit Deinem Browser "Cookies" deaktiviert hast? Die Seite scheint ein wenig empfindlich bei verschiedenen Browsern zu sein.
Vielleicht mal mit einem anderen versuchen.


----------



## Crowley (4. September 2006)

Mit Cookies hat der FTP-Server eigentlich nichts am Hut. Von diesem Links sollte man eigentlich komplett ohne Anmeldung laden können.

ftp://ftp.buffed.de/pub/setup/BLASC_Setup.exe

Steht irgendwie da für was er genau ein Passwort will?


----------



## Maxills (4. September 2006)

Ja FTP Anmeldung 

Name

Passwort


----------



## Regnor (5. September 2006)

Maxills schrieb:


> Ja FTP Anmeldung
> 
> Name
> 
> Passwort



hmm, der ftp server ist eigentlich Anonym, das doch jetzt ein wenig sehr verwunderlich. Wir schauen uns das an.


Gruß Regnor


----------



## Rascal (5. September 2006)

Würde behaupten das liegt am Browser... Gibt solche die fragen standartmässig nach Name und PW, bevor eine Verbindung hergestellt wird (lol)

Welchen Browser verwendest du Maxills?

Und versuchs mal mit den Daten:

Name: Anonymous
Passwort: (irgendwas)


So Long
Ras


----------



## Roran (5. September 2006)

Rascal schrieb:


> Würde behaupten das liegt am Browser... Gibt solche die fragen standartmässig nach Name und PW, bevor eine Verbindung hergestellt wird (lol)
> 
> Welchen Browser verwendest du Maxills?
> 
> ...


Eher Name Anonymous
Passwort  irgend eine E-Mail Adresse


Da auf Anonymous FTP normal die E-Mail das Passwort ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich nutze da meißt:

sagich@nicht.com 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rascal (5. September 2006)

Roran schrieb:


> Eher Name Anonymous
> Passwort  irgend eine E-Mail Adresse
> Da auf Anonymous FTP normal die E-Mail das Passwort ist
> 
> ...



Soweit ich weiss wird ledeglich jeweils die Mailadresse verwendet, was da allerdings steht ist völlig egal...
Zumindest bei FileZilla funktioniert Passwort "Hans" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dort funktioniert allerdings auch ein leeres PW.

Naja ist ja egal hauptsache er kommt auf den Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stradic (6. September 2006)

Hallo 



Also weder anonymous und irgendein Passwort oder mail Adresse funktionieren.....hat noch jemand einen Tipp ..wie die FTP Anmeldung funktioniert...Gruß Stradic


----------



## Regnor (6. September 2006)

Stradic schrieb:


> Hallo
> Also weder anonymous und irgendein Passwort oder mail Adresse funktionieren.....hat noch jemand einen Tipp ..wie die FTP Anmeldung funktioniert...Gruß Stradic



Servus Stradic,

welchen Browser verwendest du denn?


----------

